# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  صورة نادرة جدا للشيخ محمد الطاهر بن عاشور

## الأندلسي

وجدت في بعض المواقع هذه الصورة فأحببت نقلها لكم، فهي بالنسبة لي أول مرة أراها، فهي نادرة في نظري...





شيخ الجامع الأعظم الشيخ محمد الطاهر ابن عاشور محفوفاً بالنائبين، الشيخ الشاذلي الجزيري الحنفي (على اليمين) والشيخ علي النيفر، المالكي (على اليسار) والمشائخ المدرسين، على مدرج قصر باردو سنة 1945.

----------


## ابن مخلوف الجزائري

رحمه الله تعالى ورضي عنه

----------


## صلاح بشير زريق

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ 
_أشكرك سيدي الكريم على هذه الصورة النادرة وعلى اهتمامك بالعلماء الزيتونيين رحمهم الله جميعا وأدخلهم فسيح جنانه آمين آمين آمين مولانا رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ._

----------


## أسامة بن منصور

لماذا كان هناك نائب مالكي وآخر حنفي؟

أليس المذهب السائد في تونس هو المالكي.
أنا تونسي و لا أعلم عن أي تواجد للحنفية.
و لكن كنت  سمعت مرة -عرضا- الشيخ مشفر يتحدث عن وجود مساجد للحنفية بالعاصمة.

من عنده علم في هذا؟

----------


## يحيى صالح

جزاك الله خيرًا

أهم ما بالصورة هو أن الشيخ الكبير والمشايخ ملتحون.

ما بال مشايخ اليوم تركوها؟

----------


## أبو الصادق

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل و أحب إثراء الموضوع ببعض المعلومات عن هذا العالم النحرير :

الطاهر بن عاشور: العالم الشجاع

دعا "الحبيبُ بورقيبة" الرئيسُ التونسي السابق العمالَ إلى الفطر في رمضان بدعوى زيادة الإنتاج، وطلب من الشيخ أن يفتي في الإذاعة بما يوافق هذا، لكن الشيخ صرح في الإذاعة بما يريده الله تعالى، بعد أن قرأ آية الصيام، وقال بعدها: "صدق الله وكذب بورقيبة"، وكان ذلك عام 1961م.

مثلما كان الأزهر في مصر منارة للعلم والعلماء كان جامع الزيتونة في تونس، منارة للعلم ومصناعًا للرجال الأفذاذ الذين قادوا الأمة وأناروا لها الطريق، منهم العالم الشجاع "محمد الطاهر بن عاشور" الذي حمل راية الإصلاح في تونس ما يزيد عن نصف القرن من الزمان حيث كرس عمره الذي بلغ التسعين في خدمة العلم والإصلاح. 

ولد محمد الطاهر بن محمد بن محمد الطاهر بن عاشور، الشهير بالطاهر بن عاشور، بتونس في (1296هـ = 1879م) في أسرة علمية عريقة تمتد أصولها إلى بلاد الأندلس. وقد استقرت هذه الأسرة في تونس بعد حملات التنصير ومحاكم التفتيش التي تعرض لها مسلمو الأندلس وقد اهدت هذه الأسرة للعالم الإسلامي علمين هما "الطاهر بن عاشور" وابنه الفاضل "بن عاشور" الذي مات في حياة والده رحمهما الله.

أتم الطاهر القرآن الكريم، وتعلم اللغة الفرنسية، والتحق بجامع الزيتونة سنة (1310هـ = 1892م) وهو في الـرابعة عشر من عمره، فأظهر نبوغًا منقطع النظير.

تخرج الطاهر من الزيتونة عام (1317هـ = 1896م)، والتحق بسلك التدريس في هذا الجامع العريق، ولم تمض إلاّ سنوات قليلة حتى عين مدرسًا من الطبقة الأولى بعد اجتياز اختبارها سنة (1324هـ = 1903م).

وكان الطاهر قد اختير للتدريس في المدرسة الصادقية سنة (1321هـ = 1900م)، وكان لهذه التجربة المبكرة في التدريس بين الزيتونة ـ ذات المنهج التقليدي ـ والصادقية ـ ذات التعليم العصري المتطور ـ أثرها في حياته، إذ فتحت وعيه على ضرورة ردم الهوة بين تيارين فكريين ما زالا في طور التكوين، ويقبلان أن يكونا خطوط انقسام ثقافي وفكري في المجتمع التونسي، وهما: تيار الأصالة الممثل في الزيتونة، وتيار المعاصرة الممثل في الصادقية، ودوّن آراءه هذه في كتابه النفيس (أليس الصبح بقريب؟) من خلال الرؤية الحضارية التاريخية الشاملة التي تدرك التحولات العميقة التي يمر بها المجتمع الإسلامي والعالمي.

وقد توطدت العلاقة بينه وبين رشيد رضا، وكتب "ابن عاشور" في مجلة المنار.

عين "الطاهر بن عاشور" نائبا أول لدى النظارة العلمية بجامع الزيتونة سنة (1325 هـ = 1907م)؛ فبدأ في تطبيق رؤيته الإصلاحية العلمية والتربوية، وأدخل بعض الإصلاحات على الناحية التعليمية، وحرر لائحة في إصلاح التعليم وعرضها على الحكومة فنفذت بعض ما فيها، وسعى إلى إحياء بعض العلوم العربية؛ فأكثر من دروس الصرف في مراحل التعليم وكذلك دروس أدب اللغة، ودرس بنفسه شرح ديوان الحماسة لأبي تمام.

ورأى أنّ تغيير نظام الحياة في أي من أنحاء العالم يتطلب تبدل الأفكار والقيم العقلية، ويستدعي تغيير أساليب التعليم. وقد سعى الطاهر إلى إيجاد تعليم ابتدائي إسلامي في المدن الكبيرة في تونس على غرار ما يفعل الأزهر في مصر، ولكنه قوبل بعراقيل كبيرة.

أمّا سبب الخلل والفساد اللذين أصابا التعليم الإسلامي فترجع في نظره إلى فساد المعلم، وفساد التآليف، وفساد النظام العام؛ وأعطى أولوية لإصلاح العلوم والتآليف.

اختير ابن عاشور في لجنة إصلاح التعليم الأولى بالزيتونة في (صفر 1328 هـ = 1910م)، وكذلك في لجنة الإصلاح الثانية (1342 هـ = 1924م)، ثم اختير شيخا لجامع الزيتونة في (1351 هـ = 1932م)، كما كان شيخ الإسلام المالكي؛ فكان أول شيوخ الزيتونة الذين جمعوا بين هذين المنصبين، ولكنه لم يلبث أن استقال من المشيخة بعد سنة ونصف بسبب العراقيل التي وضعت أمام خططه لإصلاح الزيتونة، وبسبب اصطدامه ببعض الشيوخ عندما عزم على إصلاح التعليم في الزيتونة.

أعيد تعينه شيخا لجامع الزيتونة سنة (1364 هـ = 1945م)، وفي هذه المرة أدخل إصلاحات كبيرة في نظام التعليم الزيتوني؛ فارتفع عدد الطلاب الزيتونيين، وزادت عدد المعاهد التعليمية.

وحرص على أن يصطبغ التعليم الزيتوني بالصبغة الشرعية والعربية، حيث يدرس الطالب الزيتوني الكتب التي تنمي الملكات العلمية وتمكنه من الغوص في المعاني؛ لذلك دعا إلى التقليل من الإلقاء والتلقين، وإلى الإكثار من التطبيق؛ لتنمية ملكة الفهم.

ولدى استقلال تونس أسندت إليه رئاسة الجامعة الزيتونية سنة (1374 هـ = 1956م).

التحرير والتنوير..

كان "الطاهر بن عاشور" عالما مصلحا مجددا، لا يستطيع الباحث في شخصيته وعلمه أن يقف على جانب واحد فقط، إلاّ أنّ القضية الجامعة في حياته وعلمه ومؤلفاته هي التجديد والإصلاح من خلال الإسلام وليس بعيدا عنه، ومن ثم جاءت آراؤه وكتاباته ثورة على التقليد والجمود وثورة على التسيب والضياع الفكري والحضاري.

وكان لتفاعل "الطاهر بن عاشور" الإيجابي مع القرآن الكريم أثره البالغ في عقل الشيخ الذي اتسعت آفاقه فأدرك مقاصد الكتاب الحكيم وألم بأهدافه وأغراضه، مما كان سببا في فهمه لمقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية التي وضع فيها أهم كتبه بعد التحرير والتنوير وهو كتاب (مقاصد الشريعة).

مقاصد الشريعة..

كان "الطاهر بن عاشور" فقيها مجددا، يرفض ما يردده بعض أدعياء الفقه من أنّ باب الاجتهاد قد أغلق في أعقاب القرن الخامس الهجري، ولا سبيل لفتحه مرة ثانية، وكان يرى أنّ ارتهان المسلمين لهذه النظرة الجامدة المقلدة سيصيبهم بالتكاسل وسيعطل إعمال العقل لإيجاد الحلول لقضاياهم التي تجد في حياتهم.

وإذا كان علم أصول الفقه هو المنهج الضابط لعملية الاجتهاد في فهم نصوص القرآن الكريم واستنباط الأحكام منه فإنّ الاختلال في هذا العلم هو السبب في تخلي العلماء عن الاجتهاد. ورأى أنّ هذا الاختلال يرجع إلى توسيع العلم بإدخال ما لا يحتاج إليه المجتهد، وأنّ قواعد الأصول دونت بعد أن دون الفقه، لذلك كان هناك بعض التعارض بين القواعد والفروع في الفقه، كذلك الغفلة عن مقاصد الشريعة؛ إذ لم يدون منها إلاّ القليل، وكان الأولى أن تكون الأصل الأول للأصول لأنّ بها يرتفع خلاف كبير.

ويعتبر كتاب (مقاصد الشريعة) من أفضل ما كتب في هذا الفن وضوحا في الفكر ودقة في التعبير وسلامة في المنهج واستقصاء للموضوع.

محنة التجنيس..

لم يكن "الطاهر بن عاشور" بعيدا عن سهام الاستعمار والحاقدين عليه والمخالفين لمنهجه الإصلاحي التجديدي، فتعرض الشيخ لمحنة قاسية استمرت 3 عقود عرفت بمحنة التجنيس، وملخصها أنّ الاستعمار الفرنسي أصدر قانونا في (شوال 1328 هـ = 1910م) عرف بقانون التجنيس، يتيح لمن يرغب من التونسيين التجنس بالجنسية الفرنسية؛ فتصدى الوطنيون التونسيون لهذا القانون ومنعوا المتجنسين من الدفن في المقابر الإسلامية؛ ممّا أربك الفرنسيين فلجأت السلطات الفرنسية إلى الحيلة لاستصدار فتوى تضمن للمتجنسين التوبة من خلال صيغة سؤال عامة لا تتعلق بالحالة التونسية توجه إلى المجلس الشرعي.

وكان الطاهر يتولى في ذلك الوقت سنة (1352 هـ = 1933م) رئاسة المجلس الشرعي لعلماء المالكية فأفتى المجلس صراحة بأنّه يتعين على المتجنس عند حضوره لدى القاضي أن ينطق بالشهادتين ويتخلى في نفس الوقت عن جنسيته التي اعتنقها، لكن الاستعمار حجب هذه الفتوى، وبدأت حملة لتلويث سمعة هذا العالم الجليل، وتكررت هذه الحملة الآثمة عدة مرات على الشيخ، وهو صابر محتسب.

صدق الله وكذب بورقيبة..

ومن المواقف المشهورة للطاهر بن عاشور رفضه القاطع استصدار فتوى تبيح الفطر في رمضان، وكان ذلك عام (1381 هـ = 1961م) عندما دعا "الحبيبُ بورقيبة" الرئيسُ التونسي السابق العمالَ إلى الفطر في رمضان بدعوى زيادة الإنتاج، وطلب من الشيخ أن يفتي في الإذاعة بما يوافق هذا، لكن الشيخ صرح في الإذاعة بما يريده الله تعالى، بعد أن قرأ آية الصيام، وقال بعدها: "صدق الله وكذب بورقيبة"، فخمد هذا التطاول المقيت وهذه الدعوة الباطلة بفضل مقولة ابن عاشور.

وفاة..

وقد توفي "الطاهر بن عاشور" في (13 رجب 1393 هـ = 12 أغسطس 1973م) بعد حياة حافلة بالعلم والإصلاح والتجديد على مستوى تونس والعالم الإسلامي.

----------


## أبو محمد السو ري

الحمد لله رب العالمين00والصلا  ة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده
أمَّا بعد:
رحم الله تعالى هذا الشيخ الفاضل ، ما أحوج الأمة إلى أمثاله اليوم ، وقد سمعتُ أحد طلبة العلم أنًَّه من كبار علماء الأصول في هذا العصر00رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة0
أخوكم من بلاد الشام
أبو محمد السوري

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

رحم الله علماء المسلمين ، فرغم الإستعمار الفرنسي في المغرب العربي إلا أنه كان هناك رجال يجاهدون من أجل إعلاء كلمة الله ،والنتيجة هي إستقلال تونس والجزائر والمغرب وغيرهم  من أيدي الطغاة الفرنسيين.

----------


## أبو عبيدة التونسي

> ما بال مشايخ اليوم تركوها؟



وهل تسمي هؤلاء مشائخا هداك الله ؟

قد فعلوا وقالوا ما هو أعظم من ترك اللحية فكيف تستنكر حلقها منهم ؟

هل تتوقع أن من يقول بأن الحجاب -أعني غطاء الرأس لا غير- دخيل على الاسلام سيعفي لحيته ؟

بل إن بعض من يتصدر للفتوى ويتكلم في دين الله تجده لا يحفظ إلا بضع أجزاء من كتاب الله ولا يحسن التفريق بين الجملة الاسمية والجملة الفعلية , وما غرتهم الا الشهائد التي أخذوها وهم ليسوا لها بأهل , وهي بمستواهم هذا لا تصلح إلا لتنظيف بلور النوافذ والأبواب , إذ أن أحدهم لا يصلح أن يكون طالبا من أصغر طلاب علمائنا بل ولعل بعضهم يجدر به أن يجلس في حلقات الكتاتيب .

فرحم الله الشيخ محمد الطاهر والشيخ محمد المكي بن عزوز والشيخ عبد الرحمان خليف وإخوانهم من علماء تونس , لا تقارنوهم بهؤلاء الحثالة رجاء

----------


## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ 
> _أشكرك سيدي الكريم على هذه الصورة النادرة وعلى اهتمامك بالعلماء الزيتونيين رحمهم الله جميعا وأدخلهم فسيح جنانه آمين آمين آمين مولانا رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ._


ياأيهاالإخوة الأفاضل
وخاصةياأخي الغالي صلاح
من فضلكم دلوني علي (_ وصلى الله على سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم) يعني هل ورد هذه الألفاظ للصلاة في الحديث_
_وماحكم القول"مولانا" للنبي صلي الله عليه وسلم_
 شكراوجزاكم الله تعالي في الدارين

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

حياك الله يا شيخ محمد 
أما حكم قول: (( مولانا )) للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجائز ولا إشكال فيه ، والذين آمنوا بعضهم أولياء بعض ،
قال تعالى: {والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض } ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد ولد آدم وهو أفضل المؤمنين.
صلى الله على سيدنا ومولانا محمد بن عبد الله وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا.
أما ورود ذلك في الخبر فلم أقف عليه لذلك لا ينبغي نسبة هذا اللفظ للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
لكن الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الصيغة جائزة ولا إشكال فيها - وإن كان الأفضل الالتزام بما ورد لتحصيل أجر الاتباع - وهو أمر موجود في كتب أهل العلم المعروفين بالسنة والاتباع
في مواضع كثيرة ، ويكفيك وضع كلمة (( سيدنا ومولانا)) في أي برنامج بحث لتقف على كثرة انتشارها في كلام أهل العلم .
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أما بعدُ، فَتَحِيَّةٌ طيبةٌ لجميع إخواني في هذا المجلس المبارك، والذي أسأل الله أن يجعله مجلس علم ورشاد، وهداية وسداد، آمين.

وبعد، فأتقدم بالشكر لصاحب الموضوع أخينا الأندلسي وفقه الله وجميع إخواننا لما يحب ويرضى، كما أشاطره بصورة أخرى للشيخ ابن عاشور - عفا الله عنه -، تجدونها في المرفقات.

وللعلم، فأنا لم أتقدم بهذه الصورة إثراءً للموضوع!!. كلا؛ فليس مجرد عرض الصور هو الذي يهم طالب العلم، ولكن ما يهمه - يعني: طالب العلم المنصف - هو الشخص نفسه (أعني:العالِم)، ما هو تدينه؟، وماذا كان يعتقد؟، وإلى أي طريق أداه علمه، هل إلى طريق السلف الصالح فيكون سنيًّا متبعًا، أم إلى الأخرى فيكون مرذولا مبتدعًا، هذا هو ما يهم طالب العلم، لا مجرد عرض الصور.

وعلى الرغم من هذا، فلم أجد ولو واحدًا من إخواننا نبه على عقيدة الشيخ، مع أن الشيخ - عفا الله عنه - معروف بعقيدته "الأشعرية" والتي تجلت واضحة في كتابه "التحرير والتنوير"، وقد كنت أرجو من أخينا الفاضل أبي الصادق أن يضمن مثل هذه النقطة المهمة في ترجمته للشيخ؛ لئلا ينخدع أحد من طلبة العلم بكثرة هذا الثناء العاطر، ولكنه لم يفعل فقدر الله وما شاء فعل.

كما أن الشيخ - عفا الله عنه - كان متأثرًا جدًا بالحركة الإصلاحية (!!!)، التي قادها جمال الدين الأفغاني وتلميذه محمد عبده شيخ الأزهر - لا سيما هذا الأخير -، تلك الحركة التي تستحق بجدارة أن يطلق عليها وصف _"الحركة الاعتزالية"_، والتي عانت منها الأمة -لسنوات طويلة- بعيدةً عن المنهج الإسلامي الصحيح، الموافق لما كان عليه سلف هذه الأمة الصالح.

وللاستزادة، يمكن مراجعة الدراسات التي أثيرت حول اعتقاد الشيخ ابن عاشور، كرسالة أخينا محمد العمري: "منهج الطاهر ابن عاشور في أصول الاعتقاد"، وهي رسالة ماجستير، نوقشت في جامعة الإمام، وغيرها من الرسائل والمؤلفات المؤلفة في هذا الباب، والله الموفق والمستعان.
ويرجى مراجعة هذا الموضوع: 
 http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21265


وآخر ما أختتم به: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أن الحمد لله رب العالمين :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## صلاح بشير زريق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وصلى الله على سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلى آلــه وصحبه وسلم 
وبعد:
أود أن أشكر أخي الكريم الفاضل السيد علي أحمد عبدالباقي على الرد الشافي لمن سأل عن لفظ "مولانـــا" ألا وهو الأخ الفاضل محمد يامين منير أحمد القاسمي . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## المازري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو من الاخ الفاضل ابو يعلى البيضاوي لو يتكرم علينا ويصور لنا كتب الشيخ محمد الطاهر بن عاشور لوامكنه  
كما نامل لويصور لنا كتاب المحاضرات المغربيات للشيخ محمد الفاضل بن عاشور وجزاه الله خيرا
وشفى والدته وامهات المسلمين جميعا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

> بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل و أحب إثراء الموضوع ببعض المعلومات عن هذا العالم النحرير :
> 
> الطاهر بن عاشور: العالم الشجاع
> 
> دعا "الحبيبُ بورقيبة" الرئيسُ التونسي السابق العمالَ إلى الفطر في رمضان بدعوى زيادة الإنتاج، وطلب من الشيخ أن يفتي في الإذاعة بما يوافق هذا، لكن الشيخ صرح في الإذاعة بما يريده الله تعالى، بعد أن قرأ آية الصيام، وقال بعدها: "صدق الله وكذب بورقيبة"، وكان ذلك عام 1961م.
> 
> صدق الله وكذب بورقيبة..
> 
> ومن المواقف المشهورة للطاهر بن عاشور رفضه القاطع استصدار فتوى تبيح الفطر في رمضان، وكان ذلك عام (1381 هـ = 1961م) عندما دعا "الحبيبُ بورقيبة" الرئيسُ التونسي السابق العمالَ إلى الفطر في رمضان بدعوى زيادة الإنتاج، وطلب من الشيخ أن يفتي في الإذاعة بما يوافق هذا، لكن الشيخ صرح في الإذاعة بما يريده الله تعالى، بعد أن قرأ آية الصيام، وقال بعدها: "صدق الله وكذب بورقيبة"، فخمد هذا التطاول المقيت وهذه الدعوة الباطلة بفضل مقولة ابن عاشور.


جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم أرجو إن أمكن أن توثق لنا هذه القصة فالقصة مشهورة عندنا جدا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وعلى الرغم من هذا، فلم أجد ولو واحدًا من إخواننا نبه على عقيدة الشيخ، مع أن الشيخ - عفا الله عنه - معروف بعقيدته "الأشعرية" والتي تجلت واضحة في كتابه "التحرير والتنوير"


*نبذة عن حياة الشيخ الطاهر ابن عاشور وعقيدته ومنهجه في التفسيرالسؤال:
نريد منكم نبذة عن كتاب "التحرير والتنوير" وصاحبه محمد الطاهر بن عاشور رحمه الله ، ومنهجه وعقيدته ، ورأيكم في الكتاب بشكل عام ؟
*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله :
أولاً : 
ابن عاشور هو : العلامة المفسر محمد الطَّاهر بن محمد بن محمد الطَّاهر بن عاشور ، ولد في تونس سنة (1296) هـ ، الموافق (1879) م ، وهو من أسرة علمية عريقة .
برز في عدد من العلوم ونبغ فيها ، كعلم الشريعة واللغة والأدب ، وكان متقنا للُّغة الفرنسية ، وعضواَ مراسَلاً في مجمع اللغة العربية في دمشق والقاهرة ، تولى مناصب علمية وإدارية بارزة كالتدريس ، والقضاء ، والإفتاء ، وتم تعيينه شيخاً لجامع الزيتونة .
ألف عشرات الكتب في التفسير ، والحديث ، والأصول ، واللغة ، وغيرها من العلوم ، منها تفسيره المسمَّى : " التحرير والتنوير" ، و" مقاصد الشريعة " ، و" كشف المغطا من المعاني والألفاظ الواقعة في الموطأ " ، و" أصول الإنشاء والخطابة " ، و" النظر الفسيح عند مضايق الأنظار في الجامع الصحيح " ، وغيرها من الكتب النافعة .
توفي في تونس سنة (1394) هـ ، الموافق (1973) م، عن عمر يناهز الـ (98) عاماً .
قال عنه صديقه الشيخ محمد الخضر حسين شيخ الجامع الأزهر رحمه الله : " وللأستاذ فصاحةُ منطقٍ ، وبراعةُ بيانٍ ، ويضيف إلى غزارة العلم وقوّة النظر : صفاءَ الذوق ، وسعة الاطلاع في آداب اللغة ... كنت أرى فيه لساناً لهجته الصدق ، ... وهمَّةً طمَّاحة إلى المعالي ، وجِداً في العمل لا يَمَسه كلل ، ومحافظة على واجبات الدين وآدابه... وبالإجمال ليس إعجابي بوضاءة أخلاقه وسماحة آدابه بأقل من إعجابي بعبقريته في العلم" انتهى .
ووصفه العلاّمة الشيخ محمد البشير الإبراهيمي رحمه الله قائلاً : " عَلَم من الأعلام الذين يعدّهم التاريخ الحاضر من ذخائره ، فهو إمام متبحِّر في العلوم الإسلامية ، مستقلّ في الاستدلال ، واسع الثراء من كنوزها ، فسيح الذرع بتحمّلها ، نافذ البصيرة في معقولها ، وافر الاطلاع على المنقول منها ، أقْرَأ ، وأفاد ، وتخرَّجت عليه طبقات ممتازة في التحقيق العلمي" انتهى .

ثانياً : 
أما تفسيره ، فاسمه الكامل : " تحرير المعنى السديد ، وتنوير العقل الجديد ، في تفسير الكتاب المجيد" ، ثم سمي اختصاراً بـ " التحرير والتنوير" .
وهو تفسير قيم ، أمضى في تفسيره قرابة الأربعين عاماً ، وقد اشتمل على كثير من الفوائد واللطائف والتحريرات ، مع الحرص على تلمس الحِكم من الأحكام والتشريعات , والإكثار من النقول عن الأئمة والعلماء في شتى العلوم سواء كانت شرعية أو لغوية أو بلاغية أو غيرها من فروع العلم .
وقد بين منهجه فيه في مقدمته فقال : " وَقَدِ اهْتَمَمْتُ فِي تَفْسِيرِي هَذَا بِبَيَانِ وُجُوهِ الْإِعْجَازِ ، وَنُكَتِ الْبَلَاغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ ، وَأَسَالِيبِ الِاسْتِعْمَالِ ، وَاهْتَمَمْتُ أَيْضًا بِبَيَانِ تَنَاسُبِ اتِّصَالِ الْآيِ بَعْضِهَا بِبَعْضٍ ... وَلَمْ أُغَادِرْ سُورَةً إِلَّا بَيَّنْتُ مَا أُحِيطُ بِهِ مِنْ أَغْرَاضِهَا ؛ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ النَّاظِرُ فِي تَفْسِيرِ الْقُرْآنِ مَقْصُورًا عَلَى بَيَانِ مُفْرَدَاتِهِ وَمَعَانِي جُمَلِهِ كَأَنَّهَا فِقَرٌ مُتَفَرِّقَةٌ تَصْرِفُهُ عَنْ رَوْعَةِ انْسِجَامِهِ وَتَحْجُبُ عَنْهُ رَوَائِعَ جَمَالِهِ .
وَاهْتَمَمْتُ بِتَبْيِينِ مَعَانِي الْمُفْرَدَاتِ فِي اللُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ ، بِضَبْطٍ وَتَحْقِيقٍ مِمَّا خَلَتْ عَنْ ضَبْطِ كَثِيرٍ مِنْهُ قَوَامِيسُ اللُّغَةِ .
وَعَسَى أَنْ يَجِدَ فِيهِ الْمُطَالِعُ تَحْقِيقَ مُرَادِهِ ، وَيَتَنَاوَلَ مِنْهُ فَوَائِدَ وَنُكَتًا عَلَى قَدْرِ اسْتِعْدَادِهِ ، فَإِنِّي بَذَلْتُ الْجُهْدَ فِي الْكَشْفِ عَنْ نُكَتٍ مِنْ مَعَانِي الْقُرْآنِ وَإِعْجَازِهِ خَلَتْ عَنْهَا التَّفَاسِيرُ ، وَمِنْ أَسَالِيبِ الِاسْتِعْمَالِ الْفَصِيحِ مَا تَصْبُو إِلَيْهِ هِمَمُ النَّحَارِيرِ ، بِحَيْثُ سَاوَى هَذَا التَّفْسِيرُ عَلَى اخْتِصَارِهِ مُطَوَّلَاتِ الْقَمَاطِيرِ ، فَفِيهِ أَحْسَنُ مَا فِي التَّفَاسِير ِ، وَفِيهِ أَحْسَنُ مِمَّا فِي التَّفَاسِير ، وَسَمَّيْتُهُ : تَحْرِيرَ الْمَعْنَى السَّدِيدِ وَتَنْوِيرَ الْعَقْلِ الْجَدِيدِ مِنْ تَفْسِيرِ الْكِتَابِ الْمَجِيدِ، وَاخْتَصَرْتُ هَذَا الِاسْمَ بِاسْمِ : التَّحْرِيرِ وَالتَّنْوِيرِ مِنَ التَّفْسِير" . انتهى من "التحرير والتنوير" (1/8) .
والكتاب يعد بحق من أحسن تفاسير المعاصرين وأرسخها علما ، وأقواها تحقيقا ، مع ما فيه من بعض المآخذ والتي لم يسلم منها كتاب من كتب التفسير في الغالب ، وهي مغمورة في بحر فوائده .

ثالثاً : 
أما عقيدته ، فالطاهر ابن عاشور رحمه الله كان في مسائل الاعتقاد وعلم الكلام : على مذهب الأشاعرة من حيث الأصل . وهذا معروف مشهور ، ويدل عليه قوله في تفسير قوله تعالى : ( قُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى فَمَنْ تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (38) وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ ) البقرة/38-39 ، والخلاف بين المعتزلة والأشاعرة في مسألة "الهداية والتوفيق" : 
" ... كانت الْآيَةُ أَسْعَدَ بِمَذْهَبِنَا أَيُّهَا الْأَشَاعِرَةَ مِنْ عَدَمِ وُجُوبِ الْهُدَى كُلِّهِ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى لَوْ شِئْنَا أَنْ نَسْتَدِلَّ بِهَا عَلَى ذَلِكَ كَمَا فَعَلَ الْبَيْضَاوِيُّ وَلَكِنَّا لَا نَرَاهَا وَارِدَةً لِأَجْلِهِ " انتهى من "التحرير والتنوير" (1/443) . 
وقال أيضا رحمه الله : 
"وَوَصْفُ الضَّلَالِ بِالْمُبِينِ دُونَ وَصْفِ الْهُدَى بِالْمُبِينِ لِأَنَّ حَقِيقَةَ الْهُدَى مَقُولٌ عَلَيْهَا بِالتَّوَاطُؤِ وَهُوَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِ أَصْحَابِنَا الْأَشَاعِرَةِ: الْإِيمَانُ لَا يَزِيدُ وَلَا يَنْقُصُ فِي ذَاتِهِ ، وَإِنَّمَا زِيَادَتُهُ بِكَثْرَةِ الطَّاعَاتِ ، وَأَمَّا الْكُفْرُ فَيَكُونُ بِإِنْكَارِ بَعْضِ الْمُعْتَقَدَات  ِ ، وَبِإِنْكَارِ جَمِيعِهَا ، وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ يَصْدُقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكُفْرُ . وَلِذَلِكَ قِيلَ كُفْرٌ دُونَ كُفْرٍ ، فَوَصَفَ كُفْرَهُمْ بِأَنَّهُ أَشَدُّ الْكُفْرِ ، فَإِنَّ الْمُبِينَ هُوَ الْوَاضِحُ فِي جِنْسِهِ الْبَالِغُ غَايَة حَده " (22/193) . 
وينظر أيضا : "التحرير والتنوير" (16/187) ، (30/147) . وينظر أيضا كتاب : "أليس الصبح بقريب" له (184) .
ويظهر اعتقاد العلامة ابن عاشور رحمه الله واضحا في موقفه من نصوص الصفات ، فهو إما أن يؤولها ، وإما أن يفوضها ، وهذان طريقان معروفان للأشاعرة ، وكلاهما مخالف لمذهب السلف في باب الصفات : حيث يثبتونها على ما يعرف من معناها في لغة العرب ، من غير تأويل لها ، أو تشبيه لصفات الله تعالى بصفات خلقه ، أو تمثيل لها ، جل الله تعالى عن كل عيب ونقصان . 
وينظر في ذلك تفسيره للإتيان (2/284) والاستواء (16/187) ، واليدين (23/302) . 
وعلى كل حال ، فهذا أمر واضح ظاهر لمن طالع تفسيره بأدنى نظر ، فلا حاجة لنقل نصوص تدل عليه هنا .
ولا يمنع هذا أن العلامة الشيخ ابن عاشور ربما خالف أصحابه الأشاعرة في بعض المسائل ، أو بعض التقريرات ؛ فقد كان عالما كبيرا ، محققا مجتهدا ، ينفرد ببعض التحقيقات ، ويورد بعض انتقادات على ما يقرره أصحابه ، أو بعضهم . 
ففي تفسير قول الله تعالى : (وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا ) النساء/164 ، يورد كلاما كثيرا ، ومباحث حول الآية ، ويذكر خلاف المتكلمين حول صفة الكلام ، ثم يقول : 
"فَاحْتِجَاجُ كَثِيرٍ مِنَ الْأَشَاعِرَةِ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ عَلَى كَوْنِ الْكَلَامِ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مُوسَى الصِّفَةَ الذَّاتِيَّةَ الْقَائِمَةَ بِاللَّهِ تَعَالَى احْتِجَاجٌ ضَعِيفٌ " (6/39) .
وينظر أيضا : نقده لتقرير الأشاعرة في مسألة "وجوب النظر" وأنه لم ير جوابا للأشاعرة عن بعض ما اعترض عليهم به . (6/42) . 
وكذلك نقده لتقرير أصحابه في نفي "الحكمة والتعليل" عن أفعال الله تعالى (1/380) .
وللاستزادة والوقوف على تفاصيل حياته والتعرف على منهجه ومؤلفاته ، ينظر :
* كتاب : " شيخ الجامع الأعظم محمد الطاهر بن عاشور " تأليف : بلقاسم الغالي .
* كتاب : " محمد الطاهر بن عاشور علامة الفقه وأصوله ، والتفسير وعلومه " تأليف : خالد الطباع .
* مقدمة كتاب : " مقاصد الشريعة لابن عاشور " تحقيق : محمد الطاهر الميساوي .
* كتاب : " التقريب لتفسير التحرير والتنوير" تأليف: محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد .
* كتاب " تراجم لتسعة من الأعلام " تأليف : محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد .
والله أعلم

https://islamqa.info/ar/161770

*

----------

